# Chariot painting masks etc from Lou Dalmaso



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I'm REEEEEEEAALLLY late to the party, mostly due to the way I approach a project. Anyway, I practice FIFO (First is First out) so, since the Moebius Seaview was the first of their superb models I need to finish it first. Next up would be the Jupiter 2 models. but because I stalled out on a materials issue(needing thin, flexible steel cable) I have that project on pause... Which means the CHARIOT will be the next project. I'm making it as a SPFX model, so I can pull it quickly through a path of potters earth, or talc powder, or even tempura powdered paints and the treads would appear to absorb the shock as it went over small rocks etc. The model needs to be weighted, AND it needs a spring suspension! The model will be displayed on a casting of the average LIS terrain, but in the path of the Chariot is a big footprint and in the crater, parts of the weather gear. nobody IN the Chariot. This will give a sense of action, and suspense where their is none(LOL).

ANYWAY... As I read through the instructions of the Aztec Dummy painting masks etc, I realized HOW CLEVER THIS SOLUTION WAS!!!!!! WOW!!! Lou Dalmaso, my hat is off to you for the balls, creativity, and such. What a GREAT WAY to solve the tedious aspects of completing the Moebius Chariot. I'm just floored.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I really was a newbie when I did that whole masking business with Lou's Chariot set. I took my time and followed the directions exactly. My first try was perfect. But it took me all weekend. Then I used the orange vinyl. as well. That took me another day. It was tedious but very rewarding. The masks worked perfectly and the orange strips were slightly wider that the exterior silver, which matches with the full size prop nicely. I still use the leftover vinyl for other canopy and tiny masking jobs. This is just a personal account and not meant to be advice. You, sir are a master builder!


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

I used them on my Chariot and they worked perfectly........................but the inside orange tape required a healthy dose of patience. 

The payoff is they look superb. Lou deserves a gold medal for these masks. :thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

The canopy has been the one aspect of this build that has me most aprehensive......:freak: I'm glad I bought Lou's masks.....:thumbsup:


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

We may be getting closer to some seriously good Chariot references:
http://lostinspaceprops.grouply.com/message/10885


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Yes they are an invaluable tool. I have two sets waiting on two chariots. I'm a damned good masker, and I KILLED my first canopy!!!! LOL!!! Thank God Moebius offers parts!!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Chris Tietz is indeed the owner of the original Lost In Space Chariot,
> purchasing the vehicle at a ski lodge in Big Bear, CA in the fall of 1975.
> 
> The vehicle has been safely stored indoors in California for the past 35
> ...


Oh....my.....Goodness!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

hey folks,....where can I get the LOU DALMASO chariot masks from ?????


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

RMC said:


> hey folks,....where can I get the LOU DALMASO chariot masks from ?????


Here: 
http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Chariot-paint-masks-from-Aztek-Dummy-_p_495.html

or here:
http://www.starshipmodeler.biz/shop...9_104/124-masks-for-lost-in-space-chariot.cfm

Some others around....


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I didn't paint my canopy at all, I used Monocoat brand vinyl from the R/C aircraft section of the Hobby Shop, followed by Bare Metal foil on the outside frame. No painting, no fuss, and most importantly...NO MISTAKES, replicated the prop exactly!


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

how does that stuff adhere to the canopy ?


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

RMC said:


> how does that stuff adhere to the canopy ?


Peel-N-Stick just like any other vinyl type product.

I used Silver first, followed by a wider strip of International Orange on top of the Silver on the inside of the canopy. Then Bare Metal foil Chrome on the outside frame.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

oh cool,...thanx for the info lou


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

RMC said:


> oh cool,...thanx for the info lou


Did you mean Herb?????


----------

